# JB Reports?



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Haven't seen many reports from JB since about the beginning of the month. Anyone been out there lately? Had any luck? I was planning to hit it up early Sunday morning and try for some reds....ok, well....try for anything that will eat my bait. I shouldn't discriminate lol.


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

This past Sunday, second parking lot daylight til 9:30 three fishing 8 poles in water, two bites one ten inch whiting on shrimp, one 18 inch,2.8 lb pomp on live sand flea


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Good enough for me. I'd love to take home some dinner. Wasn't sure if the fleas were readily available yet, but it looks i'll take my rake with. Thanks Raptor!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

hey Kilroy, I got 3 of em on Tuesday, skunked on wedsday, pretty insonsistent right now.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Shoot...I've been skunked so many times, I just learn to live with getting out there for the sake of it!


----------

